# Ground Squirrels



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Not many ground squirrels but I've found that a good mother cat does a number on the gopher population. 

Then there was that one day when she had -_" did I ever screw up " -_ all over her face.


----------



## cemiii (Jun 8, 2015)

We have a giant mancoon cat that does a reasonable job on mice, moles and voles but not 2-3# ground squirrels. And if we didn't have her inside by dusk she would be an easy pork chop for the coyotes. 

Even better than a cat are the Great Blue Herrons who stop by occasionally for a 3-4 mole feast. Very interesting to watch their patience and technique. Where does a guy buy a pet GBH these days?


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

I've had good luck with traps and slices of apples. Tractor supply had an inexpensive one and with a little bending I assured myself a squirrel wouldn't escape but apparently my squirrels weren't very persistent at prying the cage apart, they just ran around inside.

But, place some slices in an area where you think they will take them. The idea of feeding them some is to reduce their fear. After they get the taste then introduce the trap with several pieces making a trail to the opening and then inside. I watched that trail disappear one at a time. Then whack, had one inside. Reloaded the trap and and continued to get others.

I have also used a large rat trap but the squirrels are so fast the trap would be empty sometimes. The live trap seemed to be more successful. I released those well away from my house to ensure no return. 

After dealing with a few squirrels who took up living inside my house I have zero affection for them so whatever works.

Bud


----------



## cemiii (Jun 8, 2015)

I am going to try the squirreliminator live trap sold through Amazon. At about $50 it's not cheap, but some of the reviews have shown awesome results. I think you can see it on youtube. What's 50 more bucks after the many hundreds I've spent non working stuff.


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

My first concern would be the size of that wire screening, it looks like a small squirrel could squeeze out through. Looked at one of the reviews with a similar question and the answer was as I expected.


> "Does this work for burrowing ground squirrels? "
> By Zen on July 13, 2016
> I'm not sure…. If you mean smaller squirrel-types like a chipmunk, then no; the wire spacing is too large and chipmunks can slip out. I hope this helps!


 https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0046VJ8R...t=&hvlocphy=9002675&hvtargid=pla-319048175494

Where I live a small ground squirrel would be chipmunk size. You might consider the "Havahart 1025 Live Animal Two-Door Chipmunk, Small Squirrel, Rat, and Weasel Cage Trap-Made in the USA"

Bud


----------



## cemiii (Jun 8, 2015)

By this time of year, the spring crop of baby ground squirrels in Northern Ca are over a pound. The adults are 2-3#. They are not at all like chipmunks. They are more like full size grey squirrels with not quite so bushy a tail. I shot one with the shotgun and within 15 seconds a red tail hawk was on him. Must have been perched in a tree up above. The hawk feasted for about 3 days until what was left apparently got too rancid. The hawk was huge but there was no way he could carry off that carcass. I've seen them take full chipmunk size stuff without missing a wing beat.

At any rate, I ordered the Amazon trap and will update my results, if successful.


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

Looks like another advantage of the one you selected may be catching multiple squirrels at a time, or did I read that wrong. I have both chipmunks and ground squirrels and mine are somewhat similar in size. Actually, I'm calling these ground squirrels but they are identical to the red squirrels I've always seen, they just have burrows. Did a search and too many to sort out but certainly sounds like that trap will not have a problem.

best
Bud


----------



## BIG Johnson (Apr 9, 2017)

Do they look like this? We have these around here and they do some serious damage to lawns. And they go into garages and sh1t all over.


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

I had to Google "eastern red squirrel to get an image.
https://www.google.com/search?biw=1...0i8i13i30k1.-OQxqWQ3_IE#imgrc=N9YupZHdb0Pm7M:

I've been on a deer stand and the little SOBs would come out on a limb about 5' from my nose and chatter up a storm. It's either shoot them or go somewhere else. I rigged up a holster for my 410 pistol so a couple of them became owl bait.

Bud


----------



## Mitaela Drayne (Aug 31, 2017)

I have seen this ground squirrels near my lawn. And believe me they do so much damage out their and also makes the area dirty and full of ****.


----------

